# Sister Of Battle Repressor



## Cannoness Katelyn (Dec 30, 2009)

So the repressor.....think its worth it?? the money isent the problem its the thing been 5 poitns more than an immolator and coming with a heavy flamer, storm bolter and dozerbalde AND still has 10 unit carry capacity! :shok: damn good deal if you ask me  what do you guys think?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Actually it's only 50 points now if you read the update making it even better. Also it has 6 fire points that you can fire basic weapons plus you get a special fire point that you can fire any weapon.


----------



## Cannoness Katelyn (Dec 30, 2009)

daym Im getting afew of these lol


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Just make sure you have your opponents permission before fielding them. Since they are forge world units and not codex units.


----------



## Cannoness Katelyn (Dec 30, 2009)

hmm seems a bit silly you have to field something from a GW accepted company


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Cannoness Katelyn said:


> hmm seems a bit silly you have to field something from a GW accepted company


The stats for Forgeworld models are typically better than GW models point for point in order to generate more sales. They are almost never legal in tournaments for just this reason.

Really all you have to do is look to your own response to surmise my points above:


Cannoness Katelyn said:


> the thing been 5 poitns more than an immolator and coming with a heavy flamer, storm bolter and dozerbalde AND still has 10 unit carry capacity! damn good deal if you ask me


That's because it IS a better deal for the points, and is not meant to be balanced with standard 40k units. It's meant to be better so people will buy their non-tourney legal stuff.

Is it obscenely unbalanced? No. I personally don't mind if my opponents play with forgeworld special things as long as they're not already whooping me on a consistent basis (which no one is) and it doesn't provide an unreasonable advantage. Witch hunters codex being what it is, a leg up doesn't hurt.


----------



## Cannoness Katelyn (Dec 30, 2009)

Hmm it still is just a rhino mind so easy popings first turn lascannons and what not these things are a prime target


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Cannoness Katelyn said:


> Hmm it still is just a rhino mind so easy popings first turn lascannons and what not these things are a prime target


Exactly. Don't listen to people that say that Forge World units are a better value for their points than Codex units. There are *many* Forge World units that are far inferior to Codex ones. There are only a couple of truly "broken" Forge World models in the entire range.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Katie Drake said:


> Exactly. Don't listen to people that say that Forge World units are a better value for their points than Codex units. There are *many* Forge World units that are far inferior to Codex ones. There are only a couple of truly "broken" Forge World models in the entire range.


100% correct, and this argument is getting old real quick....take many of the IG models that FW make...points-wise they had to be cut by half to be bought into line with the new Codex.

The Repressor is on par with a Chimera overall so I'd let you use them, but it does make sense to ask your regular gaming buddies if they're oh with you using them...there's not much point buying something you can't actually use, well unless you're a collector as well as a gamer (like me).

Some of the local WH'ers to me use them, and if they do come across some dickhead who cracks the shits over them they just count them as Rhinos...or walk away.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

most FW units are underpowered for there point cost, tbh, and most people who say no, you cant use then are players who are convinced that FW have no connection with GW (there totaly wrong), or are players that just becourse they cant afford a FW, wont allow you to you use yours, as they think your elitest for haveing some awesome (if overpriced)toys for your army. and this whole permission thing is stupid, as it states in the verious IA books, that you DONT need yuor opponents permission to use em, as they as recognised rules (and complete with the GW trade marks and other shit in).
i had a player who refused to play me, becourse i had a FW tank in my army that i was testing (before latest ig codex), and he said he wont play anyone who use's non offical books, and will only play people using the current codex BOOKS only, and not anything from fw, or downloaded fron the GW website.
with that i took 1 look at his PDF blood angle book and army, and said, "well if your gona be like that, and not allow anyone to use any IA books, or stuff from the GW site", "then i wont let you use your blood angles and PDF download"
he shut up after that.................lol
in my opion, if you want to face me useing FW/IA rules and minis, go ahead, hell i got a repressor (reminder, must finish it) for my wifes WH, that she's itching to try out.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

From a man with a meagre interest in rules and points i'd say get it, purely because it's a wicked looking tank :biggrin:

The big flat roof is crying out for some conversion too.


----------



## Cannoness Katelyn (Dec 30, 2009)

man im asking my store if I can use it in store hopefully they will say yes and I can field two of them in place of my rhinos! muhahahaha -fingers crossed-


----------

